# OCT/NOV 2WW ~ TTC Naturally p2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's a new home for those on the 2WW who are ttc naturally.......GOOD LUCK 



kewlgirlno1
loobylu 17 Nov
selinaggs
tracey25
*jenny*
Jillypops
Treaco 
irisheyes
Helsy32


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there everyone...here's a new home for you all, i'll try and keep up a bit better this time!!!

Huge love and luck to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Lizzy.

My fingers are so crossed for you guys, will keep popping in and out.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck for this cycle Nikki ~ was really sorry to hear the witch arrived 

Take care hun, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Lizzy I was getting worried to be honest and glad when it did cause I thought my cycles were going to pot again and was ready to phone the GP, going back to irregular cycles would have been devastating but gladly I was just very late so relief over took sadness - think my DH was very gutted this time though which upset me.  Oh well, this cycle will be the one (she says trying to sound convincing)


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Nikki - Well I guess I'm glad the agonising wait is over for you, but I really wish it had ended in a bfp hun.  

Jilly - Are you around still?  My problem is I'm not supposed to used internet for non work-related purposes at work, so I'm mostly just on here in the evenings.
I don't hold out much hope, especially a my charting has shown flat temps for the last 5 days - I'm pretty convinced now that I didn't ovulate, but hopefully this is just "one of those months".  Hope you're coping with the waiting game.   

Gina - Are you still around?  Hello if you are, and  to you too.



Katie x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Katie don't give  up hope yet sweetie, hard I know but it ain't over till she arrives


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi can u put me down for af due on the 17th Nov...hoping to go for iui this month but as they cant scan me until day 14 its unlikely that i wont have already ovulated again xx

Katie xx Big hugs honey...u never know..miracles do happen xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Nikki, Looby & Jilly  

  vibes for you to ov this month Looby.

I'm shattered today...I do on-call for my job one week in every month, and only just started my week yesterday.  I was up til 4am on emergency call-outs and then back into work at 8.30am this morning where the day continued to be manic.  Normally I love having a busy day...but to start off the week with a manic one has not been good, lol!

When I've finished this week I'm going to have a think about my job.  The normal day job is manageable, but on-call is trying at the best of times.  I think perhaps I need to look into cutting down/stopping it - all that adrenaline rushing round at stupid o'clock can't be good for any potential beanies!

Well, I'm off for a Zzzzzzzz...speak to anyone who's around later on.....if I wake up!!!!  Please phone don't ring; please phone don't ring; please phone don't ring; please phone don't ring....

Katie x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Katie..thanks honey..i ovulate naturally thankfully..the problem is i keep ovulating at the weekend so they cant do the iui..my body was never any good at timing he he

Have a lovely sleep ..and dont work too hard


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Have a good sleep Katie


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Guys,

THANK YOU!

Awaiting O not sure what it is up to at mo, temps been all over the place then OPK pretty much positive then not sure oh well see what happens in next few days. 

Good luck all!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

CharlieZoom hope ur planning lots of BMS


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Can I join you all.  I had a m/c at the end of August so me and DH are ttc naturally just now before embarking on a FET.  Currently I'm on day 25 and I'm sure the   is due this weekend but secretly hoping she doesn't come, but after ttc for 5 years I think it would be a miracle, but hey they do happen.

Just going back over to read the previous posts to catch up with you all.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Michelle

Wishing you all the best and I hope you get a good result at the end of your 2WW.

I shall be busy   next week and over to the 2WW.

Good luck to all you other ladies, sending you all lots of babydust

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nikki ~ good that you can be so positive about it and i'm so pleased that at least your cycles are ok. I'm really hoping for you hun  Love the avatar pic by the way.....can't say i'm really into Grant but he does look a bit smouldering there 

Katie ~ sending you loads of good vibes   Hope you're not too exhausted....what do you do?

Welcome Michelle.....wish you loads of luck hun 

Shaz, Looby and Charlie   

Take care all, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to have disappeared for a while. I've been trying to keep it all at the back of my mind. Easier said than done, but being busy at work and having 5 and 2 year old nephews to visit has helped fill the time. 

R is now 2 days late for her period, but she can go up to three days late normally, so we're not getting our hopes up (too much) yet. It's now 15 and 17 days since our inseminations and 14 days today since we think she ovulated, though the signs really weren't that clear. We're not going to test until she's definitely late, probably early next week is AF still hasn't arrived. She doesn't feel any different to normal, has had normal PMT and is getting normal 'I'm about to bleed' twinges. So we shall see.

Hi *Michelle*, good luck to you for this weekend! Guess we'll both be waiting for AF not to arrive. 

Thanks for the good wishes *Katie* and *Jilly*. 

Good luck to you *Charlie*. I know how frustrating it can be to get no clear signals - it was exactly our problem this time around. Fingers crossed for you.

Best wishes to everyone else!

Gina.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How is everyone here?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fingers and toes firmly crossed for you sweetie and MAJOR CONGRATS on giving up the evil weed   it tough but worth it.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi everyo
Not so good news for me im afraid..saw my consultant today..a few follies about 11mm (not great but ok for me..i tend to have a spurt in the last few days). Bad news is he also found a endo cyst, so it looks like its coming back with a vengance. He did say hes prepared to go ahead with iui if my follies look good on mon but its not the best news..more surgery i guess.

He asked me if i had a proper period last month?? Any ideas why?? Confused me a bit.

Anyway ive stopped crying now but still need all the positive vibes and baby dust that you can all send me..

Lots of love to u all xxne..

Jilly..sending u lots of luck and hugs...congrats on the 2 days without smoking..maybe follwoing u shortly and give up my final few..xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwww sweetie, get ready to catch this little lot:

   
      
  
      
   
      
   
      
  
      
   
      ​


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

thanks girls....dont know what id do without u guys to cheer me up xx

Any idea on why he asked about my period..it was lighter than normal. whats the connection with the cyst? xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I have polycystic ovaries sweetie and they mess around with my AF - don't know if it would be similar for you though hun?!? Sorry cannot be any real help, maybe posting something on the other boards might help with your query.


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

hello everyone my name is tracey, i have pcos and was due to have clomid on thurs but during scan on wednesday it showed my left ovary almost clear of cysts and lining wall really thick the scanner thinks its very positive sign i may expecting but it too early yet to test as im only 3weeks if iam.  she has sent details of scan to doctor and next thurs he will investigate more but now im worrying as i havent felt right these last few days anyway as i am tired and had cramps in pelvis and lower tum plus hot and waking up in discomfort and needind the toliet so i just have to wait and see.. wondered wether anyone has experienced this too?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Tracey,

It all sounds very very promising! 

Good news on ovary being clear! Yiiipppee!

When you say you may be pregnant by 3 weeks do you mean your 3 weeks into your cycle or 3 weeks past your next expected period? You can get tests that will show up HCG from 10 days if you get sensitive ones - see earlypregnancy.com etc.

They will be able to scan you from 5-8 weeks for viability and to see a heartbeat.

I think exhaustion, mild cramps and weeing a very good sign, how are the boobs aching at all? Mild stomach cramps in early pregnancy is pretty normal as ones uterus expands but if more than that then call medic.

Really hope to hear you have a  !

Take care LOL Charlie xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Looby -             

Work has been so manic I've not got on here for days!!!

Loads of   and   to all on the 2ww!

Going to have a read and catch up on what you're all been up to.  I'm now off the 2ww...  has arrived today and don't I know it!!!  Still, not as gutted as I thought I'd be - mainly because my temps have started to make pretty patterns so at least there's hope that I'm ov'ing!

I'll try and keep the witch here with me, and away from you all,

Happy Halloween   
Katie x

That pumpkins looks SCARY !!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Lizzy,

Finally seen sight of O as temps sorted out... I'm 5 dpo and I'm due to test on 6th Nov as luteal phase is intermittant and not norm more than 12 days. 

Thanx for your message Loobylu yes lots of   !
How are you doing?

Good luck and   to all girlies! 

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Hello everyone

Can I join you, I am left with no other go except to try naturally after 2 failed ICSI.

Love
Selina


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

hello everyone!! sending lots of    to you all.... 

cramping has settled down now, had a prob with contipation friday night and now the opp.  yes my boobs have recently started to be delicate but mainly around the nipple area! they seem fuller/rounded as well but they may be the newish bra!  wisdom tooth decided to be evil last night   and is throbbing awfully today will need to go see dentist but at mo cant even open mouth properly! didnt want too but took paracentmol yesterday for pain but it didnt do much i think it help cool me down as im feeling a little flushed.  i hope paracentmol is okay to use?  


if i am pregnant i will be 3 weeks and 3 days today! so only just!! i am seeing the doctor at the fertility clinic on thurs as i was suppose to have clomid procribed! the lady who scanned me said he run some tests then! so iam justing waiting!! 

hope you are all well and sending you all    

love tracey xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Tracey and Selina......babydust to you both 

Katie and Jillypops....sorry the wicked  arrived.......good luck for next month 

Gina ~ any news yet....fingers crossed for you both  

Looby ~ hope you are ok....did you get any answers about your cyst? 

Take care everyone....have a good halloween 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks lizzyb, how are you? i dont ofton get on here when others are about, whats the best time to come on?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Tracey 25,

Ooohhhh getting excited for you as it all sounds so promising Rooting for you here love! I blew you a load of bubbles (click loads at one and it boosts them up b4 it refreshes the screen)!

So so hope for a BFP this month on here and hope it is at least you Tracey! How's the tooth doing? Be careful if you go to dentist just in case you are pg as you may need to be treated with care hun. Good luck on Thursday. How are you feeling, excited, anxious, nervous or all under control? What made you think you could be, was it the various symptoms or the nurse?

Take good care!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi everyone - 

Katie and Jily big hugs to u both sorry the AF witch got you. xx

Tracie - Good luck hun..really hope its a BFP for u xx

Hope everyone else is ok and hanging on in there..lots of love to u all xx

Went for another scan this morn and cyst is still there 3.5 cm waving at me!! Not good for the follies either..have only grown 1mm to 12mm over the weekend. Guess you never know though and theres always hope so planning to carry on trying naturally this month and pray for our miracle xx Cons has told me he wants my body to have a break and give chance for the cyst to shrink so its natural for the next few month for me then hes moving me to injectables..

Anyway enough of me waffling on..speak to u all tomorrow xx

PS hes has put me on metformin? Whats the effects of this??


----------



## tracey25 (Oct 23, 2005)

hello again!! im sitting in the dark as my neighbour is having a halloween party for youngters and i dont want them to know im in as they will ask me to help! hehehehehe

tooth is being horrid!!

i guess i knew the day after we had ttc, but i had to have a scan and a blood test last wed because this thurs i meant to be going to the fertility clinic to get clomid! and the scan showed my left ovary really clear and big where as the right still was small and covered in pcos, she also said i had a lovely thick lining wall and she said it was too soon to test but all looked very promising and that doctor will test me next week because of the results! so you can guess i went away feeling pretty shocked, happy, excited, worried, anxietious you name it i felt it!!!  its day 25 of my cycle but i dont actually have reggular cycles though and i have had cramping, felt really tired especially by the afternoon, sicky, and tearful and most recent tiggly sore nipples....i dont know what to think but i hope my hopes wont be shattered on thurs.  now im am just trying to cope! but its not easy as its such a shock...

oh help!!

oh and i have also had asmall boubt of contipation and dirrarea? sorry cant spell either!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Still popping on here to check how all the 2ww's are and send you all  

Tracey ~   Really hope all your dreams come true on Thursday hun.

Jilly ~ Sorry the witch got you too.

Lizzi & Looby ~ Thanks both.  

Loobs, I don't know much about metformin , only that it has several uses.  The one I'm familiar with is through my diabetic folk at work; some take metformin to control their blood sugar levels.  But obviously you're taking it for some other reason, and I'm otherwise clueless.  Maybe the nurses board might be able to give some advice?

Lizzi in answer to your earlier question I respond to Lifeline/Lifelink alarms when I'm on-call.  The local elderly and vulnerable have pendant alarms in their homes which they activate for help (illness, falls, power cuts, anxiety, etc etc) and I cover about 1000 properties so it gets hairy at times!  By day I run a sheltered housing scheme and just deal with the day to day support of 50 people and keep them living independently as long as poss.  I'm a cross between a counsellor, nurse, health & safety officer, referee and butlins redcoat basically!!!!!!!  

Speak soon,
Katie x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,

Ladies need your help...

I haven't had a total 100% + OPK. But on day 18 it was as near as damn it so may have missed actual surge despite peeing on sticks all the while. 

Anyway well temps seem to confirm O on day 19 or 20 so relaxed into it only yesterday at 7 DPO went to loo first thing found big dollop of EWCM (which is rare for me anyway) Cervical Position was Low Firm Closed but by evening had gone to High Soft Open. So did   just in case!

Did OPK a bit stronger than I'd have expected maybe 50% strength was expecting 10% as some LH always around.

This morning Cervix Postion is Medium Firm Medium.

Any ideas?

I am worried as I am query PCOS and elevated LH on these sticks worries me. Plus EWCM after O fine may be some oestrogen around but not with Cervix Position surely?  

Anyone else experienced this? 
Is it a post birth thing (sadly terminated at 24wks 13 wks ago)? 
Is it something I should be alarmed about? 
Should I contact my clinic?

Clinic are offering to monitor next cycle then hoping to start IUI Dec or Jan time.

Ideas and suggestions, information and advice WELCOME!  

Thanks and good luck with 2WW!  

LOL a worried and so wanting to be a mummy again Charlie xx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks.

Just to let you know it's another BFN here. AF arrived on Sunday.

We're going to stop trying for a bit, just to reclaim a bit of sanity if nothing else, and will kick off again in a few months time.

Best wishes to everyone,

Gina.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi 

Snagglepat - Sorry about the BFN. Really hope you guys recover and recoup in your few months off. Enjoy some xmas booze!
Take good care of each other and hope to hear from you again.

Re: my last post... I think I've suffered delayed O and am ovulating now. Clinic are going to scan me this afternoon so will be back with news.

Tracey 25 - hanging in there hun? How's it going? Really hoping you get on well tomorow.

loobylu - how are you? Has this cycle deffo been abandened? Are you OK?

Love to all others I have not gotten to know yet x

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello ladies,

Well how are you all doing? Hanging on in there i hope?!

Got scanned this afternoon and 1 follie of 20mm lining is 11mm so well impressed I managed that with no meds! So had +OPK and should O pretty soon. So blooming chuffed with myself I may pop. 

Soooo glad sommat is going right for us. Hoping DH boyz are having a good day today!

Thanks for your support and being there.

Love to all 2ww'ers really rooting for some good news from one or you lovelies soon!   

Charlie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello everyone..just a quickie from im afraid..

Charliezoom..fab news on the ovulating..will keep my fingers crossed for u.

Tracey25..hope ur ok..any news??

Katie..thanks for your help sweetie..

Snagglepat..big hugs honey..u know where we are if u need to let of some steam or have a cry xx

Love to everyone else..

Def no treatment for me for a month or so...so i guess i'll be here for a while with u lovely ladies. Follie was 12mm on monday so not looking good and no +opk for me yet (normally day 13/14) so it may be a no go this month. Guess u never know though so its BMS every other day just in case xx


----------



## amandax (Sep 7, 2005)

sorry to hear about your bfn.we are new to ff,and i have been reading your entries.like yourselves my dp and i were ttc naturally for two years,every month non stop.all bfn,so we went to a clinic had all the tests,and as they couldn't see any probs they recommended iui,we did it but i just knew it wouldn't work.guess what?bfn.next time i asked if i could do ivf.we started tx and everything went like clockwork.on ec i produced 9 eggs 8were mature and all looked perfect.the next morning i got the shock of my life,none had fertilized.and none can explain why.ma by hard shells,mabey thick mabey.                                                                                                                                          anyway we are trying again this time we are doing icsi,i start dr on the 10nov I'm really worried this time incase it happens again,but to determined to give up yet.                                                                                                                                                        keep your chin up all the best                                                                                                                                                      amanda and leigh-anne xxxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Hope you ladies are all OK. 

Tracey any news hun? How was your appointment? Really hope you are Ok and all is well.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Where is everyone


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you mind me joining you? I am sure i ovulated today so here starts my 2ww.   I am trying to be really positive this month, i brought two dummies today, silly i know. but fingers crossed that this time next year i will be grateful for them. lol.   Well i hope everyone is OK. Sending out lots of       . Test day on the 22nd.  

Jenny


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jenny,

Glad you are joining us - welcome to the mad house!

It is so quiet on this thread what's up with everyone?! 

I hope those dummies are going to be used very soon jenny   for you too!   How are you doing? I hope we can get to know each other better in next few weeks.

I'm 10dpo on Sun so guess I can be brave and do an early HPT then, errrr, so positve but sooo nervous and aprehensive too! The last week can be a killer.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Well here I am on the 2WW yet again!  The witch is due next Thursday (17th) but I am not holding out much hope as I am sure I can already feel things going on   

Sending lots of baby dust 

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Charlie, may fingers are crossed for a BFP,    

I am only a day in to my   and i am going mad   already, It sounds silly but i have convinced myself that this month is our month for a  . Dangerous though because it means another heartbreak when the old   turn up.   

Today i went round a friends house who has got a little girl of 18months old, me and her have a special bond because i helped out her father last year when his wife walked out and left him with two children.   I used to go round in the evening and help him put the girl to bed, she was only two months old,   the strange thing was she was born three days later then my baby,   so i sort of used her to fill a gap but anyway i swear she called me mummy today. It was really nice   but heartbreaking   at the same time. Her mother needs some    to walk out on two lovely, adorable children. 

DH had cancer appointment yesterday which went really well, needs another scan just to check but i am glad he is over cancer now. 

Well i hope everyone else is coping with their   better then i am.  

Only 12 days until my  ,  hopefully, i will be very   if it is.
    

Jenny


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi djmick and welcome..dont worry about convincing yourself that this is the month..i've certaintly done that in the past, I set my heart on October as id read in my stars at the start of the year that in this month my family would grow..how stupid eh he he..Really hope your right though and this is your month. 

Shazw..im due on the 17th too but to be honest i dont think i ovulated this month due to my cyst so wont get to excited if AF doesnt arrive on time..

Charliezoom..those pee stick police are watching you    

 for us all this month...

xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

hi,

Thought i'd joint the majority & get a BFN also.... well done to all the ones who got good news.

Katy, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

hi Katy 

So sorry to hear your bad news... and sorry for all the other BFN... sending you a big hug...

als xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

als, just wanted to wish you luck tomorrow xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi lovies

Oh **** dam and blast so sorry for you katy. But next time hun.  

Oh Als - good luck. We're all crossed for you love! 

Anyone heard from tracey? It's been a week since her appointment, bit concerned about her.

Looby - how are you doing? How is life treating you? Blooming Pee Sticks!

We gotta have some good news this month - Bring it On!

LOL to all  

Charlie xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Sending a big hug to the girls with a BFN  

Als - Good luck, fingers are crossed for you  

Lots of baby dust to you all

Shaz xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Als - hope all good with you .

We watched The FWord on Channel 4 last nght and next weeks looks very good...

Giles Cohen restaurant critic is on there with Gordon Ramsey and Zita West do a challenge of nutrition to improve sperm quality in a battle with a hamster - see who can improve their sperm fasted through diet alone!

How can our macho men refuse to believe an ex-footballer, a world renowned fertility expert and a famous restaurant critic?! Not to mention the hamster! ha! 

http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/F/fword/

Good luck all x

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

hi ya,

Just a quick one to say Als, how are you? Thinking of you and sending you lol x

Charlie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck for this month everyone - just to say I won't be joining you this month as it is highly unlikely that I'd get the BFP but will returning here next month fingers crossed.  Of coure I'll keep popping over here just cause I am a right nosey so and so and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you all


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well I'm on the 2ww again, AF due 27th this Month.  Hopefully we will get some positives this month.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

MrsNicki..lovely to hear off u..never say never you know..miracles do happen. I'm not holding out much hope either this month so i know how u feel. I dont think i ovulated (prob effect of cyst) so its 99.999% probability of an bfn for me..

Like to stay around with the rest of you guys though xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi guys i am on day 8 of the 2ww, started to get sore boobs at weekend tho- always a sign that my af is coming.Mind you i have very strange cramps today right at bottom of stomach which would be too early for af pains for me. Was up all nite with them!  

We had quite a lot of  this mth too as we were both off for that week by coincidence. So if this doesnt work i dont know what bloody well will!!!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Oh Irisheyes hoping it is good boobs achin  . Keeping it all crossed for you hun xx

Loobylou - hope O did happen for you hun. Hang on in there.

Nikkiuk - may happen and if not then I really hope you are on track for next month.

Jilly - top post! Helped me think positive too! Thanks and hope you are doing ok.

All over for me   came this morning. Boooo.
We're seeing the consultant on thurs to see when we cna have IUI, I fear he'll want me to have one more cycle which as they are 5.5 - 6weeks will mean I may well miss that one as our NHS clinic close over Xmas, soo that'll be Jan -Feb time. I'm a bit peeved as the cycle length is an ****, when they say wait 3 cycles for some may mean less than 3 months but for me may mean 6 months!
Rant over. Thanks for letting me get that off my chest!

LOL and best wishes to you all, Charlie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

BigHugs Charliezoom xxx I know what u mean about NHS, really grateful to have them pay for my treatment but they are crap interms of flexibility. I've missed 3 potential cycles of IUI (Still waiting for my 1st) because of opening times, ovulating at the weekend etc..tis soooo frustrating! Will keep my fingers crossed that you dont miss it xxx

Irisheyes..you never know those cramps may be implantation..really hope so for u hun xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi guys, sorry charliezoom for the   getting you! My temp was up a good bit this morning (i have been charting with my acupuncturist at a chinese clinic last few mths- am seeing her today). Normally it is only raised a lot if i have slept badly but last nite was ok apart from one visit to the toilet!

Stomach not as sore today and boobs still sore- but am always like that with breast pain- the problem is when pain goes away.still not going to test- if it is over a week late may do one then.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Irisheyes..when is ur AF due hun?? xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Try to stay pos Jilly either way..miracles do happen..fingers crossed honey xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Where are u all?? Feeling a bit crappy and dont know why?

I know my AFs on its way and thatll be no shock as i dont think i ovulated but feeling odd without the am i arent i thoughts. Sort of a numb feeling. Preg woman in my office have been around showing off (sorry i dont mean that) and with xmas coming i feel like cr*p. Not even the hope of a natural miracle to cling to xx

Sorry just had to moan for 5..will pull myself together now xx


----------



## Helsy32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello everybody.  I've not posted before but hope everybody is as Ok as can be.  I'm currently on the two week wait trying naturally.  Good luck to everybody. 
Helen x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

jillypops - really hope you're Ok and hoping for a miracle for you too hun xx

Looby - how are you doing sweetie? How are you feeling today? Has your mind calmed a bit? Why do you think you feel numb? Are you fed up of waiting? try a few deep breaths and shout here if you need to. Soz i was not online yesterday lol x

Welcome Helsy, good luck.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Charlie..im ok i think had a good cry last night which think helped. Guess i just feel in nomans land at the mo..

Hate not knowing when my AF is due either..its normally day 31-34 but as i dont think i ovulated i guess it will be late..or should it come on time as normal?? any idea??

How are u doing??

Welcome Helsey32..this a a fab thread for us lasses trying naturally. Its hard whne ur not having treatment as u still get ur hopes up each month and it lovely to have the support through it all..Whens ur af due? and are u awaiting treatment or having a break from it??


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Looby,

Guess AF will do what it wants, I have had normal and very long cycles when not O'd so lets hope and pray for normal hun. I really hope this happens for you as you can then get on next treatment cycle. Try to take it easy and be kind to yourself, relax when you can. Easier said than done but it should help it all happen a bit easier.

I'm ok. Consultant wants to wait to see what hormones are up to so had day 3 bloods yesterday and go back for day 21 progesterone. He wants to give us best possible chance of IUI working next time and feels that after all we have been through that is the least we deserve. So need to see where pregnancy has left my body at and what drugs I'll need to stimulate, which may be same as before: clomid, or injectable if things have changed a lot. We are due to start in january's cycle whenever that will be as had 1 x 4week and 2 x 5.5 week cylces so we'll see what next 2 cycles do. 
It will be a little hard but we'll have to be brave as we may end up with a baby due in November again, the daughter we lost was due next week, so we'll learn cross that bridge if we have to. These situations and experiences toughen you up a far bit don't they?! Bloooming hard, devasting but character building. Missing lil Willow with all our hearts. Hoping for another angel soon.

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Right I have lost track of this thread - sorry.  1st day of my AF today but will return here in a few weeks as me and DH are giving this month a good try.


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Not my month again, AF arrive on Friday, so onto another month.

Sending you all lots of babydust

Shaz xxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hiya everyone

Well this has been the longest weekend ever and I still have to wait untill the 5/12 to test!  How am I going to cope??

I know af is due to arrive a week on monday so if she comes at least it cuts my waiting time down!!  but am keeping fingers crossed for my little frozen emby that now has a nice warm home on these cold frostie days

speak soon 

Bev


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

Well after only one week of madness     the first week waiting was OK.   is showing her ugly head. But you know what; for some strange reason I don't mind    For some reason I am feeling even more positive for next month ' our 4th try' weird isn't it.  Maybe DH and I are both hoping for a nice Xmas present  

The way I see it is what will be will be.  When it is meant to happen it will as long as we all do our part the best we can   and lots of    

It helps that I have the most FANTASTIC supportive Husband who is dream sent from heaven; lucky me    I can't tell you how much of a difference it makes.  Lots of love and hugs, support and optimistic discussions; IT WILL HAPPEN. I believe it will I just have to be patient.


Love of Love and positive thoughts to everyone        

Honey Bunny


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi guys, well  arrived yesterday and i had to go to a funeral too - friend from uni whose sister was killed in a car crash on Thur nite a wee way from her house(she was only 25).V sad so a crap day all in all.

Dh took me out for a few drinks and then i had to tell him af had come.We had lots of  last month too so i told him i think we should call it a day in the ttc stakes. If it happens it happens but cant be bothered with the whole thing any more.Of course that could all change next month!!!! 

Then in work i had to cover a class for the'oul ***** who is pg(twice i have had to do this in 2 mths) while she went for her scan!!!   Her dh works with my dh so that is crap too. They have 2 boys , 8 and 5 and swore  they were finished- then her friend decided to have another and they said they would- of course just happened!!SHE IS NOT A NICE PERSON EITHER so i am MAD!!!!!!

Hope some of you have better news xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello everyone...it seems that the evil AF witch has been doing her rounds...

Mrs Nikki..sorry that AF got you..hope DH is getting lots of rest in preperation for the month to come he he xx

Irisheyes..big hugs honey..sorry your having a rough time..dont lose hope sweetie xx

Shaz W..hope ur ok and lots of hugs to you too

Charliezoom..what can i say hun..you are so brave and deserve all the luck in the world..lots of love xx

Aas for me day 36 and still no AF..havent bothered doing a test as pretty sure i didnt ovulate so not much point. Any ideas on how to get the bloomin witch to show up?? Funny.ive spent the last 18 months hoping it doesnt show up and now im hoping it does..how rubbish is that xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Evil AF showed up this morn..oh well at least i can start down regging in 21 days now...xxx

Love to u all xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Looby  sorry hun


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jilly  you take care of yourself sweetie - loadsa hugs from DH is what I order for you.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Looby - sorry hun   keep in touch. Hope 21 days fly by and down regging gets of to a good start. lol to u xx

Jilly - take it easy love. Hope recovery is going well and I'm hoping those ovaries are ready to pop out some good eggs!

LOL to all you ladies on 2ww.      

LOL from Charlie xx

PS Been a tough day for us, our daughter was due to today


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

So sorry charlie..big hugs honey hope ur ok xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Charlie  hope you are ok sweetie


----------



## Helsy32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi girls,
I recently put up my first post.  I am trying to conceive naturally.  I have had private treatment for a polyp which has now been removed.  I tried for a baby October 2004 and did not have a period for about 8 weeks.  All HPTs were negative but then started to continually bleed for many months until polyp removed (all different types of bleeding).  Consultant thinks it was an early miscarriage which caused the bleeding and lots of other symptoms (had bad pains and very sore boobs for many months and was quite poorly).  I've been using OPKs to pinpoint ovulation.  Since polyp removed, my periods have become more frequent (22 days cycle).  Was due 2 days ago, felt like symptoms, sore boobs etc but nothing came and HPTs are negative and now no symptoms.  Basically I am now really scared that I am going to be poorly again.  It took so long to get my body right after the early miscarriage, I am scared it might happen again.  When I was struggling I looked on the internet to see if anybody else had the same problems but could not find anyone.  Has anybody got any advice?    Good luck to everybody.  xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Thanx for all the hugs girls you are always there when i need you! Lots of love to you all xx
Her grave looks smashing loads of flowers, lucky poppet to be so loved by her family and friends. Miss her so much, praying for another angel brother  or sister soon  

helsy - try not to worry hun. I'm really sorry you lost your lil one it is devasting isn't it? And for your cycle to have been so cruel as well as the poyp it has been a tough time. I also had a MC in Oct 04, lol to you. How long have you been all clear and able to try again?

You may have ovulated a little later than expected or your luteal phase may be a little longer this month or hey you may be lucky and be pregnant!!

If it helps, I had all symptons of O last month on day 19 ish then (after some wonky temperature charting and v strong OPK) i got all the signs and again, but a bit stronger OPK so assumed +ve this time and temp confirmed I O'd on day 28! Struth these cylces can drive us mad! So it may just be that you have had a delayed O or sommat nice and normal.

See how you go over next few days and contact GP or consultant if anything wonky goes on. Let us know how you are, keep in touch.

Ladies how are you all doing? Surviving this big chill?

Blooming AF witch has done a lot of rounds this month - we want BFP's in Dec!! Please deliver a Christmas surprise for one of us!!
 BUT  Please!

LOL and tons of babydust to all 

Charlie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi ladies, I'll be here soon - hope everyones well and hopefully there will be a few of us on here in the next few days.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

How are we all doing?

Looby how are you? How many more days before DR starts?

Nikki how are you, are you 2ww'in yet?

Helsy how's life treating you? are you OK?

Hope all Ok and lots of good   to everyone !

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yep Charlie I'm here hun with everything crossed.  What's everyones test date then?

Trying not to read into things but the only thing I've done differently this time is pineapple juice and one of my cats who never sits on laps, etc, not a cuddley cat at all - hates being held or sittign on your lap - has, over the last 2 days been laying on my tummy in the evening.    Hmmmmmmmm, my mind is wondering!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Can I join you please?
Well seeing as how I've finaly got my calendar straight (don't ask - I'm a bit stupid!) AF is due on wednesday. I've been really good this month and not been thinking about ttc 24/7 as there have been lots of other things going on, but now I'm into the last few days my mind has gone into overdrive  

Anyway I'm rambling,

TTFN
Debs


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Debby you ramble on sweetie - got every finger and toe crossed for you hun.


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello

Can I join on this thread.....?  I ovulated on Friday so here I am on my own little 2ww!   and not feeling very confident! 

Lots of      to everyone.
love Nikki xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

From one Nikki to another Nikki - "welcome"


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Nikki

This may be confusing!!!   

nikki xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Girls

Well here we all are again, the 2WW    time will tell.

How are you all doing?  

NikkiUK - I shall post here while on the 2WW, saw your post over on the other thread.

Good luck girls

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43408.0.html


----------

